# Firefox crash



## wrongwayrick (Nov 26, 2006)

Any thoughts on why HT and only HT crashes my firefox 3 to 4 times per browsing session. I get a "program has encountered and error and has to close" message ?


----------



## ddow (Jun 9, 2014)

Possibly an ad. Extensions and Plug-in's can also cause problems. What version are you running?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What operating system? I am on Win 7/ latest Firefox and never have that problem. So, it must be some setting, or such.

Do you have high security, or medium? Can you try Chrome and see if that crashes or not?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ddow said:


> Possibly an ad.


Yes, it's almost certainly caused by ads. With Firefox open go to Tools-->Add-ons. Search for & install AdBlock Plus. That should solve your problem.


----------



## wrongwayrick (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm running windows 7 home premium and firefox 30.0
I have ads removal 1.0 installed


----------

